# Panic attacks are not helping us deal with R



## Allybabe_18 (Dec 24, 2011)

Ok WS's. I'm battling allot of guilt & replaying some many moments when I was dishonest w my H. But my problem is when I think about stuff or we start to discuss our feelings I have panic attacks. It starts a just feeling like I can't take a deep enough breath & then I can hardly breath at all (literally have to force myself to draw in air & forcefully push it out. Then my hands, arms chest, neck & legs start to tingle into my blood racing a 200miles an hour thru my whole body while I can't breath to the point of being dizzy. I don't know how to control it. The only thing that starts to slow it down is total distraction & time. The tough part is that I am not dealing with all our emotions & healing properly. I need to figure out how to stop them. I think it is very tough on my H because we Shud be discussing how he feels but I cant sit thru hearing some stuff. I am seeing a councillor next wk so maybe that will help. 
Has anyone else felt like this? How did you deal with or get in under control? HELP!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## DawnD (Sep 23, 2009)

I am a BS, but if you are having panic attacks, I have had several friends that have them. I have them close their eyes, take a few deeps breaths and just say "breath" out loud. It normally helps, but I can't guarentee anything. If not that, maybe try writing it all down to get it out, and wait a couple hours, then discuss.


----------



## morituri (Apr 1, 2011)

Alley there is another thread from a WS with similar experience. I'll see if I can find it for you.


----------



## morituri (Apr 1, 2011)

Found it *http://talkaboutmarriage.com/coping-infidelity/36517-trouble-breathing.html#post516088*


----------



## Allybabe_18 (Dec 24, 2011)

morituri said:


> Found it *http://talkaboutmarriage.com/coping-infidelity/36517-trouble-breathing.html#post516088*


Awesome! Thanx
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## FourtyPlus (Dec 18, 2011)

I'm using self hypnosis mp3's to help me sleep better and a neat side effect is that it helps you to be more aware of and control your breathing better.
If you have an iphone or ipod, the recordings are less than $4 (itunes), last about 30 minutes and there are recordings to specificially help with anxiety as well.


----------



## lou (Apr 22, 2011)

I use to have panic disorder when I was a teen. Sometimes you just need to ride them out. It won't kill you, and your body can only physically produce a panic attack for a specific period of time before it exhausts itself. Tell your SO in advance and just... Ride it out until you're calm!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Allybabe_18 (Dec 24, 2011)

FourtyPlus said:


> I'm using self hypnosis mp3's to help me sleep better and a neat side effect is that it helps you to be more aware of and control your breathing better.
> If you have an iphone or ipod, the recordings are less than $4 (itunes), last about 30 minutes and there are recordings to specificially help with anxiety as well.


I am gonna check that out. Thank you. I willing to try anything right now cuz it is freaking the heck outta me.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## working_together (Oct 16, 2011)

Allybabe_18 said:


> Ok WS's. I'm battling allot of guilt & replaying some many moments when I was dishonest w my H. But my problem is when I think about stuff or we start to discuss our feelings I have panic attacks. It starts a just feeling like I can't take a deep enough breath & then I can hardly breath at all (literally have to force myself to draw in air & forcefully push it out. Then my hands, arms chest, neck & legs start to tingle into my blood racing a 200miles an hour thru my whole body while I can't breath to the point of being dizzy. I don't know how to control it. The only thing that starts to slow it down is total distraction & time. The tough part is that I am not dealing with all our emotions & healing properly. I need to figure out how to stop them. I think it is very tough on my H because we Shud be discussing how he feels but I cant sit thru hearing some stuff. I am seeing a councillor next wk so maybe that will help.
> Has anyone else felt like this? How did you deal with or get in under control? HELP!!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I don't have panic attacks, but I still feel for you as a WS myself. It's tough to re-live all that stuff when talking to your hubby. Sounds like you're feeling a lot of guilt which is normal. I have broken down a few times, it's painful to deal with, but your husband really needs to talk about what he's feeling, and so do you.

Can you get out, maybe go for a walk when you're starting to feel the attack come on? maybe the both of you can go for a walk, we used to do that a lot, but with little kids, it can be difficult. And make sure you're eating.

goo luck, and keep posting


----------

